# Community species that will keep soil aerated



## Its_only_me (Dec 30, 2004)

In the spring or summer I hope to start up a 125g planted. I am planning to use Eco-Complete for the substrate. I know that plant roots can keep the soil aerated, by root movement. But what kind of fish/eels are good for a 125? I'm looking for something that does not get too big, will not prey on my small fish (habrosus cories, in particular). Is this even possible? 

Do kuhli loaches burrow? Do they prey on smaller fish? How big do they get?

The tank will be densely planted and I do plan on co2. Temp will be aimed around 74-75 and pH around 7.5/7.6 (current tap is 8.0). 

Tentatively planning on large schools of white clouds, lamp eye tetras, blue emporer tetras, harlequin rasboras, cories and otos. I may add a moonlight gourami.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How about some Malaysian Trumpet snails? They are the little earthworms of the aquatic world.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

You won't need any burrowers since Eco-Complete is porous and there's no risk of compaction. Burrowers are only needed in sand substrates.

You can't keep Khuli loaches, they need a sand substrate to burrow in. They don't prey on fish.

Other than all the Characins and Rasboras, you should try out some Apisto's, Rams or Angels.


----------



## Its_only_me (Dec 30, 2004)

Actually, I was thinking of a ram, but I would need one tolerant of my 7.6 or so pH. I seen some German Rams in the fish store next door and they have the usual pH for this area, of about 7.8-7.9. They looked fine, so they must have acclimated. 

I thought of Angels too. It's a ways off so I'm still thinking over the stock list. I just love the effect of lots of small fish, as opposed to a few big fish in a large tank. That's what I'm after.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

But a pair of Rams would steal the spotlight off small-schoolers any day! And schoolers lack what Cichlids have, and that's character. :wink:

I mean how could you resist a pair like these (image provided by Tom)-


----------



## Its_only_me (Dec 30, 2004)

*drools*

What beauties. Are those Germans? I'll admit, the ones I saw at the petstore next door didn't look that colorful, but I think they were very young too. They may not have gotten all their coloring.

What pH is the tank you have them in? That is my main concern. My 20 gallon is around 7.8, as is my goldie tank. I would lower pH with the co2, but I would like to limit it to around 7.5-7.6.


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

A local fish store told me they get in "Brazilian rams" not "german rams" because everytime they get in German Rams they die quickly. They say the "brazilian rams" are the same size, similar coloring and temperment but hardier. Same supplier. I suspect the problem with the germans that they get in is the same problem that causes female sterility in foreign rams,.....hormones for growth and color.
Any clue what these "brazilian rams" might be?


----------

